# Melt & Pour Bars Falling Apart



## Crablegs (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

My husband and I have a small business and one of our products we sell is bar soap. Recently our batches of bars have been crumbling when we go to cut. We haven't changed our recipe up...we use essential oils, and dried herbs. We also add hemp oil to our melt and pour base. Base consists of coconut, palm & safflower oil.  We have a trough we pour the soap in to and the end result is a huge block that we slice. 

The temperature has dropped substantially in the past few weeks, could this be the cause?

Thanks for any input! Jenny


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok, call me confused. You say that you use coconut, palm & safflower oil. So is this not a MP base? Is this soap that you mix with lye?


----------



## Crablegs (Nov 12, 2010)

Ooops sorry for the confusion! We use SFIC's melt & pour low sweat clear base....


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 12, 2010)

How much total oils to how many ozs. (or lbs.) to the MP base?


----------



## llineb (Nov 23, 2010)

Did you order the base when it was cold and maybe it froze while in transport?  I had a base do this once and it crumbled when I cut it.  I now order in bulk during the warmer months.  Maybe it could have gotten too cold????????? :?


----------

